# Other emersed plants from the Crypt setup



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Cyperus helferi









lobelia 'small form'









Limnophila aromatica. I was using 3" pot to understand the affect of water depth and pots height. Although I didn't take a photo of the 5" pot, the limnophila in the 5" pot is only 1 to 3" tall compare to this 5-8" tall plant


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Nice stuff Edge! Have you been able to flower the _aromatica_ indoors?

Can you provide a link to the original thread? It's always nice to know details about how people are doing things.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Thanks Cavan,

No I have not been able to flower the aromatica. I haven't seen any flower pods from the L. aromatica. I can not get plants to flower in such high humidity setup. I have a lot of flower pods on the nesaea, but they stay close all the time.

Water droplets are form on the flower pods and all over the glass in the setup. I can't take any picture of the setup because all people would see are water droplets on the glass. I don't plan to wipe down the glass for photos.

Here is the link to the crypt setup. There is a detail explanation on the setup in the link as well.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=13403


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

You believe humidty has something to do with flowering? You haven't had any flowerings at all?

In my current, very humid setup, I have flowers from _Polygonum hydropiperoides_, _Hemianthus sp._ (the two-leaf stuff), _Anubias barteri_ _var. nana_, and what I believe may be _C. wendtii 'green gecko'_. I do have a tiny bit of _aromatica_ gettings started in there, so we'll see if that does anything.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

actually, I believe the humidity stops the flowers from opening. I had nesaea opened 2 years ago open top in the house, but can't get them to open in this setup. I just see flower buds on the older stems. The same buds from 3 months ago.

I think it varies from genus to genus. I couldn't get echinodorus flower to open in a humid setup either. If anubias and Crypt can flower under water, I don't see why it can't flower in a soggy condition.

Let me know how the aromatica does in your humid setup.


----------

